# (CA) GR availabe for Stud



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

*UKC GRCH Mordha's Blue Rhythm SH WCX *
(FC AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet MH FDHF OS x UKC GRCH Jasmine Spirit Healer CDX RE CCA CGC)

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=244573
http://mordharetrievers.com/4.html

"Bruiser" is running AKC Master Tests. He started training for field work at nearly 2 years of age after finishing his UKC conformation career.

The best of both worlds, Bruiser has correct breed type and structure with a low maintenance, medium gold coat. He was in the UKC Top Ten rankings in 2008 and had many Best of Breed and Group Placements including a Group Win and made the cut for Best In Show. In the field, he is fast, athletic with high drive, loads of bottom and courage, really good marking ability and excellent nose. Bruiser has quiet, intense but calm line manners, and a very soft mouth. He is biddable, and a fun dog to work with. 

CHIC # 65358

hips: OFA GR-100906E24M-VPI (excellent)

elbows: OFA GR-EL22342M24-VPI (normal)

eyes: CERF GR-32833 (2012-63) (clear)

heart: OFA GR-CA14532/16M/C-NOPI (normal)

PRA-prcd: Carrier (via Optigen # 12-936)

PRA1: Clear (by parentage)

Contact Danielle at [email protected] or 661-373-2269


----------

